# Need a working mms.apk



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

Can someone please post a link to a working mms.apk for the build 8 of team hacksungs ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Its already been mentioned which mms.apk to use, wouldnt it be easier to just download the rom and extract the .apk? (I just used the one out of the build 7 that I had already downloaded).

When I get near my computer again I can post one up if no one else has by then.


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

Issue resolved. Thank you


----------

